# New Heater?



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All, 

I was hoping to solicit some suggestions regarding new new heater. I have run the gambit with a few or the past two years, the most recent being an Eheim Jagger, and I have to say I was pretty unimpressed with it's day to day operation and now even less so that the thermostat is shot. 

I don't mind spending a few bucks for something that is going last and preform. The tank is 65 gallons with a canister filter, so an inline heater would be an option. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've always used the VisiTherm Stealth heaters (black plastic), but ever since they've gone to the new model (Pro) they're apparently prone to exploding.

If you're willing to put out a bit more, perhaps try a titanium heater with an external controller? I'll be trying two for the new tank.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, ameekplec, you have a refined sense of taste. These are some nice heaters! Hadn't even heard of these before, are they more common with reefers?. Moreover, is there any place I can get them in the GTA, I noticed MOPS and J&L don't sell them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ballin' yo.

Haha, yes, they are most popular with reefers, as well as with FW folks who keep bigger fish which could break a glass heater.

In terms of shops in the GTA that have them, probably any of the SW stores (NAFB, Sea U Marine, etc) would have them. GoReef.com has them also - but if you're interested, I haven't ordered mine yet from BulkReefSupply.com, so we could order together if you'd like.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. I borrowed something temporary for the time being, but when your ready to order, give me a shout.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I bet since day one, your jager was not calibrated. 

They will not work properly if they are not calibrated to your tank. Read the instructions. 

I personally have only jagers in all my tanks (14) some of my jagers are over 10 years old and still work 100%. They also have been properly calibrated ever time they are moved to a new tank or a change something. 

BTW. Jagers are the most accurate heaters on the market. +/- .5 degrees. They are also the only heaters that need to be calibrated.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the trouble shooting. I love Eheim as much as the next person, and its was calibrated. Moreover, it gets unplugged every water change, so that eliminates the most common of causes. Still doesn't explain why the thermostat was shot and would not shut off (at all). The tank was at 92.5 when I got home after a weekend away. Personally, with all I have invested in my tanks, and given that I have some heat sensitive fish, I'm not going to buy another heater that does not have an automatic overheat/shut down. That pretty much means the titanium heaters that was suggested or the Fluval E series.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Aquatic Designs said:


> I bet since day one, your jager was not calibrated.
> 
> They will not work properly if they are not calibrated to your tank. Read the instructions.
> 
> ...


The new Jagers are all crap - anyone that has one that's 5+ years old is rockin for life - my folsk have a 10+ year old one on a 75g and it's been working great.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Ameekplec, Gimmie a shout when you do an order as well. My turtles and ornate are way too interested in their glass heaters lately.. :/


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> Thanks for the trouble shooting. I love Eheim as much as the next person, and its was calibrated. Moreover, it gets unplugged every water change, so that eliminates the most common of causes. Still doesn't explain why the thermostat was shot and would not shut off (at all). The tank was at 92.5 when I got home after a weekend away. Personally, with all I have invested in my tanks, and given that I have some heat sensitive fish, I'm not going to buy another heater that does not have an automatic overheat/shut down. That pretty much means the titanium heaters that was suggested or the Fluval E series.


The Hydor in-line heater also has an automatic overheat/shut down.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

"New" Jager heaters? When did they come out with a new one?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sorry, I should have said "newer" - the ones made in the last few years seem to be far less reliable than those of years past.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

i have a new jager heater and its great so far. Far better than the stealth pro that i had for 8 months and then would never turn on again.


----------

